# ~* Chessington Zoo -Teen Mummy Meet *~



## xgem27x

https://www.accessentertainment.co.uk/ThemeParks/GroupImages/chess10.gif
*Saturaday 14th April *
*
Chessington has a zoo, rides, picnic areas, etc... should be a really good day out, as well as meeting lots of BnB Mummies... and LOs of course!

Some people are staying in hotels, as they have to travel further, so if you're looking into hotels, then find out which one everyone is staying at!

It's in the future, so plans may still be adjusted closer to the time, depending on weather and things, but usually it's nice around that time of year! Also a lot of our LOs will be older which should make things easier and also they will enjoy it a lot more too!

Really hope lots of you can come! 

Facebook Event Page

Chessington Website*

*Siggy Pic* 
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/TeenMummyMeet.jpg​


----------



## xgem27x

For places to go I thought either London Zoo or that garden place thing... 

Erm, yahh, but theres like loads of parks aint there... 

And I dont mind when, cos I live close, but if North peoples wanted to come then might be more costly for travel, so may want to do it after Christmas... on the other hand, could be arranged as a Christmas meet up? 

Whats other peoples think? xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm definitley up for it as it's only 4 hours on the train.:happydance:

I don't mind when or what we do, but I would say after Christmas is easier for me as I go mad at Christmas spending!


----------



## xgem27x

Yeah I think after Christmas, its getting too cold atm, we might even have to wait until the Spring kicks in, because we will most likely be outdoors for space reasons

London Zoo looks good because it has all the animals and theres a really good play park, but obviously will cost a bit, not too much because we could do group save

On the other hand, there are loads of picnic parks in London, Hyde Park, Green Park, Kensington Park, and lots of them have playgrounds, food and toilet facilities..

Tbh, its quite an easy thing to plan once we've decided on what people want to do, and when we want to do it, cos then everyone can make their own plans based around that xx


----------



## xgem27x

Ps....
























....IM SOOOOOO EXCITED ABOUT THIS!!!!!!!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## cabbagebaby

i dont mind when or where tell me when and where and i'll have the money :D


----------



## rileybaby

Im in!


----------



## bbyno1

Im in!! Only costs me 12 poud return to london on train:dance:


----------



## lauram_92

:( I want to move to England :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I could definately make it to London, pretty close!! Depending on the day and what we're doing around then. I agree, warmer weather please for the little ones! Spring time does sound a good time of year.


----------



## Bexxx

Aw man, that's 10 hours away from me :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

I know london Is to hours from my mums but she lives in the SE and I like in the NW so I dont even know how far it is for me all I do know is I CBA to drive that long, so I'd get a train over :)


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Not far from me, couple of hours on the train, the zoo sounds great so definitly when its warmer


----------



## Bexxx

Well, I just looked at flights for next Spring and it's only £70...would it be a bit OTT getting a flight to a BnB meet? :blush:


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Nooooo, join us lol would be lovely to meet you all


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm coming!!! My home town :D the zoooooo is fun xx


----------



## EllaAndLyla

When is it??


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Think they are plannig spring time


----------



## EllaAndLyla

That's cool, all our little ones will be so much older!! X


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Bexxx said:


> Well, I just looked at flights for next Spring and it's only £70...would it be a bit OTT getting a flight to a BnB meet? :blush:

Yeah you could get a plane, and either fly back the same day or get a hotel for the night x


----------



## Rhio92

Meeeeeee :dance: We'll have to look at hotels, it'sso fun staying over :D We stayed at travelodge in Leeds, it was awful, me, Linzie and Sarah had to beg fans from reception because it was like 10 times hotter inside than out!


----------



## xgem27x

*LONDON ZOO
Saturday, April 14th*​

(This is the weekend after Easter weekend)

Is everyone OK for setting this as the day?

Obviously this is a long way away, and if nearer the time we find out its gonna be heavy rain or something we can shift it to another day, so don't buy any tickets or anything just yet, but its usually quite nice Spring weather around this time xxx


----------



## Bexxx

Thats the date that I looked at flights! Its good for me if I could figure a way down there


----------



## rainbows_x

That day is fine by me :D


----------



## cabbagebaby

fine by me :D


----------



## Rhio92

ThAt's fine :D


----------



## bbyno1

Perfect:D


----------



## rileybaby

Yess thats great:flow:


----------



## xgem27x

:happydance:


----------



## YoungMummy18

Can I please join????

I wanna meet some of you!!!! Pretty pretty please!!!


xx


----------



## xgem27x

Its for all the teen mummies, so of course you can come hun! :D The more the merrier! xx


----------



## bbyno1

Is everyone staying at a hotel?


----------



## mayb_baby

Off to check flights ;) I LOVE LONDON hummm Zoo/park :thumbup: or if really wet Bramleys??


----------



## xgem27x

I'm sure there will be a few people staying in hotels, those who have to travel further, just like for the Leeds meet a lot of the South people stayed over

I won't be staying in a hotel as I'm only an hours train away, I would offer people to stay, but I really dont have the room unfortunately :(

xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Me and OH are going to spend a week here soo cheap hotels??


----------



## xgem27x

Travelodges will probably be your best bet!!

...unless you can afford The Ritz? :haha::haha:


----------



## _laura

Meeee please :) me ,OH and max will come. It's only a 2hr train journey.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

april 14th is a good day :D


----------



## annawrigley

Bexxx said:


> Well, I just looked at flights for next Spring and it's only £70...would it be a bit OTT getting a flight to a BnB meet? :blush:

Lorna's getting a flight here for a night out next month :haha:

Gem do you want me to update the info on the mummy meet page on FB? I can add you as an administrator so you can work out details and stuff, I found it was loads easier arranging stuff on there for Leeds as it was on here :)

If anyone wants adding that isn't already on the event for the Leeds meet (It's called The Ultimate Mummy Meet! if you're not sure) feel free to add me and ask in the little note thingy to be added in! Or msg me on FB if you already have me as a friend but aren't in the event, cos I think its a hidden event not sure thoughhhhh. My name is my username on here plus -Howe on the end, not typing it out so I'm not googleable :haha: but yeah if you just type my username you should find me anyway :shrug:

/ramble

ETA: Just tried to edit date and time and stuff and it won't let me, I think cos i didn't create the event. I changed location to London though and can still invite people


----------



## xgem27x

Yeah I was gonna do a FB page as its much easier, if you want to use the account thats already there Anna than thats fine, if its any trouble then I will just make a new event, no troubles!

As its still still like 6 months away I was only making basic plans anyways lol :) 

So glad everyone is up for this, I'm soooo much more excited because a lot of our LOs are gonna be much older, so they will have a lot more fun :happydance:


----------



## Rhio92

Ooo can't wait :D
Gem, you best not have to drop out this time! Me and Connor were heartbroken when you couldn't come to Leeds, we were so desperate to meet you all (You as well, not just the twins!)


----------



## xgem27x

I WILL BE THERE!!!! 

I was gutted when I couldnt go last minute, I literally rang everyone I knew to see if anyone could come, but it was too short notice :cry: 

I even asked my mum if she would come hahaha!!! :rofl:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'll come! I so talked myself out of Leeds as it was a looong drive but I have no excuse when I live so close lol. That's if anyone remembers me and we are welcome of course! Blimey Alfie will be 2 and 1 month by then!! Scary!!!!


----------



## xgem27x

Joely, I still remember you! :hi:

Its definately going to be better with the LOs being older!

The twins will be 22 months eeek so I'm pretty sure they should be walking!! Ahhhhhh I should only need to take the single buggy!! :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

Omg how stupid am i . I just realised i will have a 2 year old and a 6 week old ahhh:D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla will be 10/11 months :) i hope thats not too young lol! x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

just checked, if we book tickets in advance to london zoo we get a 20% discount AND spring time is the cheapest time to go :)


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just looked at flights for next Spring and it's only £70...would it be a bit OTT getting a flight to a BnB meet? :blush:
> 
> Lorna's getting a flight here for a night out next month :haha:
> 
> Gem do you want me to update the info on the mummy meet page on FB? I can add you as an administrator so you can work out details and stuff, I found it was loads easier arranging stuff on there for Leeds as it was on here :)
> 
> If anyone wants adding that isn't already on the event for the Leeds meet (It's called The Ultimate Mummy Meet! if you're not sure) feel free to add me and ask in the little note thingy to be added in! Or msg me on FB if you already have me as a friend but aren't in the event, cos I think its a hidden event not sure thoughhhhh. My name is my username on here plus -Howe on the end, not typing it out so I'm not googleable :haha: but yeah if you just type my username you should find me anyway :shrug:
> 
> /ramble
> 
> ETA: Just tried to edit date and time and stuff and it won't let me, I think cos i didn't create the event. I changed location to London though and can still invite peopleClick to expand...

I am travelling  and No hotel is required as we are going to see if we can stay with family :)


----------



## xgem27x

Yeah as long as its over 10 people, then its group save 20%... the only problem I thought about with that though, is would that have to be paid for online, and wouldn't it need to all come from one bank account? xx


----------



## EllaAndLyla

xgem27x said:


> Yeah as long as its over 10 people, then its group save 20%... the only problem I thought about with that though, is would that have to be paid for online, and wouldn't it need to all come from one bank account? xx

true! but it says 15% discount on the gate so suppose once its nearer the time we can add up numbers and prices and see how much discount we all get xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Bexxx said:


> Well, I just looked at flights for next Spring and it's only £70...would it be a bit OTT getting a flight to a BnB meet? :blush:

Were you coming from?


----------



## Bexxx

mayb_baby said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just looked at flights for next Spring and it's only £70...would it be a bit OTT getting a flight to a BnB meet? :blush:
> 
> Were you coming from?Click to expand...

Inverness, I mean I could get a train, but I'm not sure what the sleeper would be like with a 9 month old :p Plane is only 1hr 25 :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Lol I'm coming from Ireland and its like 40mins


----------



## annawrigley

EllaAndLyla said:


> Lyla will be 10/11 months :) i hope thats not too young lol! x

Course not! People brought newborns to the Leeds meet :) In fact I think Noah was amongst the oldest there and he was 16 months


----------



## rainbows_x

Will anyone else be bringing their OH? Swear my OH is more excited than me, he loves London lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

rainbows_x said:


> Will anyone else be bringing their OH? Swear my OH is more excited than me, he loves London lol.

Me


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm not bringing my OH, I'm not even telling him I'm going as he would probably moan at me and persuade me not to go because he thinks meeting people online is stupid! He would just sulk at the back of the group haha he doesn't mix with people so well!! x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Haha is your oh my oh? He thinks I'm gonna get murdered or something, not by all you girls but he says "there're gonna be all these milfy mums there vulnerable with their kids it only takes one weirdo!" :rofl:


----------



## xgem27x

.....yes that weirdo is me! Get in the van! :gun:


----------



## _laura

My OH is coming, he loves London. If he doesn't stick around he'll pop and go see some scripty mate from the BBC or something like that.


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just looked at flights for next Spring and it's only £70...would it be a bit OTT getting a flight to a BnB meet? :blush:
> 
> Were you coming from?Click to expand...
> 
> Inverness, I mean I could get a train, but I'm not sure what the sleeper would be like with a 9 month old :p Plane is only 1hr 25 :DClick to expand...

We could go together :haha: London is so far away!


----------



## Bexxx

Yes!!


----------



## Yeciol x

Theres an event on facebook for this... :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Wherrrre?


----------



## stephx

I might come :D

Would have to go on the train though, Ava was a friggin nightmare in the car on the way to Leeds (haha sorry aymie) x


----------



## annawrigley

FB event


----------



## rileybaby

You will all have to keep me updated because im not on facebook!:flow:


----------



## bbyno1

^same here lol


----------



## xgem27x

Can you still view the page if you're not on FB or would you like me you post whats said on here for you? xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

i dont have facebook either :)


----------



## rileybaby

xgem27x said:


> Can you still view the page if you're not on FB or would you like me you post whats said on here for you? xx

Post on here please?:flower:


----------



## xgem27x

Well, we might be changing it from London Zoo to Chessington Zoo, which has rides, sealife, animals, etc... but is a fraction of the price, which makes it easier for the people coming from up North

It's not so much that London Zoo is too expensive, but by doing it in London means the hotels surrounding are ridiculous, even Travel Inns and stuff are well overpriced

Chessington is in Surrey, which isn't far from London anyways, its like an extra 2 train stops, so shouldn't effect anyones plans too much, in fact overall it will still probably come out cheaper

Is everyone OK for Chessington Zoo? Let me know, so I can change it if thats what we decide to do instead! :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

I think it would be good, lots more to do.
I just need to figure out trains etc but OH says it's fine.


----------



## xgem27x

https://www.chessington.com/


----------



## rainbows_x

What day would everyone be going up/how long will you be staying for?


----------



## Bexxx

I reeeeeaaallly wanna go!! :hissy:


----------



## YoungMummy18

Chessington sounds good for me :)

x


----------



## xgem27x

I think it will be the same day, Saturday 14th April, and there will be people staying in hotels who are travelling further, but I don't know if they are staying over the Saturday night or the Friday... or both... who knows?! :haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

theres a travel lodge not far from chessington i live like 2 bus rides away :D:D


----------



## bbyno1

Thats good for me!
Off to check train ticket prices now:)


----------



## Rhio92

I got my sig :dance:


----------



## xgem27x

For your siggys girls...

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/TeenMummyMeet.jpg

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/TeenMummyMeet.jpg[/IMG

Just add the extra ] xx


----------



## xgem27x

Oooooh and on the topic of siggys, Lilypie has got new babies, like haloween and christmas.... check out mine!


I'm so excited because they finally have more twin ones!! :wohoo:


----------



## bumpy_j

Spoiler
i wanna come can i come pleeeeeease


----------



## xgem27x

Well of course you can come!! :D Are you on the FB event? I will invite you if your not xx


----------



## bumpy_j

noo don't think so! aw ta :) i live so near to london it's perfect x


----------



## xgem27x

We're doing Chessington Zoo now as its cheaper :thumbup: The hotels close to London Zoo were too expensive for people, but Chessington is so close to London anyways, its in Surrey xx


----------



## xgem27x

I've changed the OP and title, as we are definately doing Chessington now! 

There are links to the FB event, Chessington website and the signature picture to show you're coming! :thumbup:

I just hope this doesn't now get moved to the Forum Meets section, because most people dont check over there... so we shall spread the word in Teen Parenting if that happens!

I have become like "Little Miss Organised" haha! :haha:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Yay loving the chessington idea :D used to work there and its like a 15 min drive for me, if anyone is near me & might need a lift ill have room for 3 peoples and 1 can be a car seat. X


----------



## EllaAndLyla

And chessington actually have travelodge hotel onsite for people staying over :) loving the siggy thing, I'll put it on mine once Im on the comp xx

ETA its not travelodge its holiday inn that is on site. Not sure about prices but this is the website https://www.holidayinnchessington.co.uk/


----------



## FayDanielle

I cannot wait!!!
I'll be staying with Alex :D!
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I might be bringing a mummy friend with me, as we can come together then, she has a little boy who is 10 weeks :)


----------



## Yeciol x

" I have become like "Little Miss Organised" haha! "

I thought someone else organised it...


----------



## FayDanielle

Oh! and I cannot wait to go to Cheesy Grin!!!
x


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> I reeeeeaaallly wanna go!! :hissy:

the travelling is putting me off.. and the expense of everything!


----------



## Bexxx

lauram_92 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I reeeeeaaallly wanna go!! :hissy:
> 
> the travelling is putting me off.. and the expense of everything!Click to expand...

I know, it's such a faff.
There's a train from Inverness to Chessington that's 9hrs...feck that with a 9 month old lol

Next one should be in Scotland.


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I reeeeeaaallly wanna go!! :hissy:
> 
> the travelling is putting me off.. and the expense of everything!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's such a faff.
> There's a train from Inverness to Chessington that's 9hrs...feck that with a 9 month old lol
> 
> Next one should be in Scotland.Click to expand...

Yeah and we would probably be the only ones at it :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

:lol:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'd come to a scotland one :) would love to see scotland :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'd go to one in Scotland all the way from Essex haha, oh has a half brother who lives in Aberdeen so we would make a holiday of it :D


----------



## bbyno1

rileybaby said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Can you still view the page if you're not on FB or would you like me you post whats said on here for you? xx
> 
> Post on here please?:flower:Click to expand...

So randum but is Kent near Eastbourne kinda? If you know lol. Coz im sure OH's aunty lives there and it's kinda closer:wacko:


----------



## xgem27x

bbyno1 said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Can you still view the page if you're not on FB or would you like me you post whats said on here for you? xx
> 
> Post on here please?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> So randum but is Kent near Eastbourne kinda? If you know lol. Coz im sure OH's aunty lives there and it's kinda closer:wacko:Click to expand...

Erm I have no idea I'm afraid, I dont think its too near, depends what you mean by near I spose.. I'm pretty crap with Geography xx


----------



## bbyno1

I was thinking if one of you might be passing me on the way to london i would meet you lool


----------



## xgem27x

BumpBump :flow:

Just in case any UK girls haven't seen this thread yet xx


----------



## xgem27x

Bumpy Bump Bump....


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ellie.. kent isn't really near eastbourne.. i dont think.. well kent is huge.. it's like next to surry then kinda goes all the way to the coast.. i think at the coast it might be near eastbourne? .. x

LOL ^ ignore that was from ages ago - i'm a spack!! :wacko:

hmm.. think this one's not been very clear
x


----------



## bbyno1

Bumpp


----------



## leoniebabey

ooh i'd love to come


----------



## xgem27x

Bumping this up again, I keep forgetting about this haha, and then I realise its only a few months away.... may even have to do a ticker soon!!!


----------



## Rhio92

We should start trying to finalise the plans so that we can start booking :thumbup:


----------



## xgem27x

The hotel I think people are staying at is "Chessington Tolworth Travelodge"

Someone mentioned Lois in the other thread and it reminded me of this:

*Chessington Tolworth Travelodge is £19 if you book in advance. Only problem is that means you'd have to get a train from Travelodge to the zoo. I'd be happy to drive down and pick up bags so and drop it to you at Travelodge. And I'd also be there (and boyfriend) to help with arrivals and stairs at Trainsation (Chessington North - 3 min walk from Zoo)* <<< thats what Lois said btw not me, she lives close x


----------



## Rhio92

At Leeds, we had to get a train from Leeds centre to Headingley. That worked fine, don't think anyone had any problems :thumbup: So we should manage this :haha:
Eeeeee I can't wait, we had such fun staying at the hotel and meeting everyone :D


----------



## xgem27x

I dont know how people want to arrange group entry and that, because I think everyone will have to pay the money to one person, and then that person books on behalf on everyone ..

I'd rather not personally, because our bank account has too much going in and out all the time, I wouldn't want to be held responsible, but I think people have offered in the past

I think me and my OH are going to pay seperately, because he works for Tesco so hopefully by the time its April his reward things will come through and he will be able to get us a free ticket anyways, and if it doesnt then I dont mind paying the extra couple of quid, but I dont want to be a nuisance in the group ticket arranging!

Also, with the group save, I think its like every 10 bookings you get a free entry, and we all decided to let the people who were travelling the longest distance to get the free entries, so we will have to work out who gets those xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'd like to come with my little ones and possibly my OH as I'd find it super hard on the train with a two year old and a 6 month old on my own


----------



## xgem27x

I'm bringing my OH, even though the twins should hopefully be confident walkers by then, its still hard with 2 kiddies xx


----------



## Jellyt

This is right in the middle of my final uni deadlines but I'd love to come. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Bump! 2 months to go


----------



## Rhio92

When are people booking? Hvae we got a hotel yet? I'll need to book soon x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Rhio92 said:


> When are people booking? Hvae we got a hotel yet? I'll need to book soon x

This is the website for the travel logde thats near https://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/info?hotelId=282

If you want, I'll be able to meet you at the station and help you get your stuff there, I drive but only have a 4 seater car lol x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I think we should deffo book tickets in advance, I've been loads and the Q's are terrible espesh in the half terms x


----------



## cabbagebaby

Bump 1 month to go !!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Only 1 month :shock: gone so quick! 

What are we all doing about tickets etc? Are we just going to all meet there and pay on the door? How are non-local people getting down and where are you staying? So much to plan and so little time! :haha:


----------



## Strawberrymum

wish i could come :(

I am going to the UK in July though so will take LO then, can someone please do a review give me tips etc. :)


----------



## Rhio92

EllaAndLyla said:


> Only 1 month :shock: gone so quick!
> 
> What are we all doing about tickets etc? Are we just going to all meet there and pay on the door? How are non-local people getting down and where are you staying? So much to plan and so little time! :haha:

Are people going? I'll need to book soon x


----------



## Monkei

id love to come but dont know any of you :( 

its cheaper to pay in advance rather than on the door at chessington you can sometimes get cheap vouchers so its worth a look.


----------



## Rhio92

Monkei said:


> id love to come but dont know any of you :(
> 
> its cheaper to pay in advance rather than on the door at chessington you can sometimes get cheap vouchers so its worth a look.

Some of us have met before, some of us havent. We met in Leeds in August, and even people that rarely come on here enjoyed it. It was such a good day, no one was left out. You should come :) x


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm still coming :) even if nobody else does I'll make OH come with me for the day out :haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Im still coming and I dont know anyone might book my ticket this weekend actually :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

On chessington zoo I ound a offer to get one adult and one child for 13.50 heres the link. 
https://secure.merlinentertainments...alogId=11051&categoryId=12603&productId=97101


----------



## leoniebabey

i would love to come i just have no idea how i would even get there !


----------



## bbyno1

I wanna come!is everyone deffo goin n its all going ahead?


----------



## cabbagebaby

Im still going and iknow some off the other girls are still going we just need to arrange a time and are we booking for chessington rides aswell as the zoo ??


----------



## rockys-mumma

I think the closest station is chessington south, so I think you would get a train to London (I guess wherever is cheapest) but you get the train to chesington from Waterloo, clapham junction or wimbledon. If anyone wants help on directions or understanding the London underground I can try and help!


----------



## xgem27x

That link doesnt work for me..

I've tried and it doesnt let me book anything for the 14th or any day in April for that matter

I can book a full park ticket for the 14th, but if you can do it where you only go for zoo and its cheaper I would rather only pay for a zoo ticket (I'm not really gonna get on any rides with 2 toddlers, so not worth the extra money)

But it wont let me only do a zoo day ticket :( Anyone else getting this problem?? xx


----------



## Monkei

There's direct busses from loads of places as well :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

xgem27x said:


> That link doesnt work for me..
> 
> I've tried and it doesnt let me book anything for the 14th or any day in April for that matter
> 
> I can book a full park ticket for the 14th, but if you can do it where you only go for zoo and its cheaper I would rather only pay for a zoo ticket (I'm not really gonna get on any rides with 2 toddlers, so not worth the extra money)
> 
> But it wont let me only do a zoo day ticket :( Anyone else getting this problem?? xx

Could you just not pay on the day ? Thats what I was planning on doing x


----------



## xgem27x

If other people are paying on the day then I might do that too, hopefully twins will behave in the queues haha! xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh - i live in london.. but seems like a night mare to get to.. x


----------



## xgem27x

I tried the link again, and its £15 for 1 adult and 1 toddler, if you pay online....

But... thats only available on weekdays, and we're planning on going on a Saturday

I know its less than a month to go, but I'm just putting it out there, would it be easier for people to do it on a weekday instead, because you will be saving a lot of money??

If its too difficult for people to change the date then obviously we wont worry, just an idea if people are worrying about costs but dont mind what day xxx


----------



## emmylou92

I was talking to OH because i soooooo want to come, but we cant, because im like whale atm and cant sit comfy in the car for longer than 20 mins. Gahh, maybe next year!!


----------



## Monkei

i have a 2 4 1 voucher i'll see if i can get more then it'll be £15 if people double up x


----------



## xgem27x

In The Sun newspaper they are doing 2 for 1 on tickets to all theme parks, including Chessington, so if you are bringing OH or if you pair up with another mummy, then half price tickets :) Also I think they're doing it on things in Tescos, like peas, tea bags, etc, so just letting people know xxx


----------



## xgem27x

Tomorrow...


----------



## leoniebabey

hope you all have fun! wish i was coming maybe next time :) x


----------



## lauram_92

xgem27x said:


> Tomorrow...

Are many going?


----------



## xgem27x

lauram_92 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow...
> 
> Are many going?Click to expand...

I am definately going, whether or not other people show up, it will be a nice day out for the twins!

I've mentioned it here, on hotteaforum, and theres the FB event but no one is really saying much, I know a few are now NOT going because they forgot about it, but I don't have a clue who is still going..... :shrug:

EDIT: If its crap weather I'm not bothering though, if I dont know for sure if other people will be going, then I'm not going on a rainy day, I will just take the boys sometime in the week x


----------



## Monkei

i cant go now as my sister owes me alot of money and isn't in a position to pay me back for a while so we're going to be struggling for a while :(


----------

